# Multiple iTunes Store Accounts



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey all you iTunes-philes....

Question: If I have iTunes store accounts in both the Canadian and U.S. (or any other) store, are there any issues material purchased in those stores being in the same iTunes library? Any issues with syncing that material to iPods, etc.?

TIA,
M


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Hey all you iTunes-philes....
> 
> Question: If I have iTunes store accounts in both the Canadian and U.S. (or any other) store, are there any issues material purchased in those stores being in the same iTunes library? Any issues with syncing that material to iPods, etc.?
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem, and I have a canadian and us account.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

I also have a Canadian and a US account and have never had any problems.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

neufelni said:


> I also have a Canadian and a US account and have never had any problems.


Do you have to provide a US mailing/billing address? What's the advantage of having a US account?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

freefalls said:


> Do you have to provide a US mailing/billing address? What's the advantage of having a US account?


the benefit is that the US store offers different content to the Canadian one.

I got mine using the paypal method. i forgot how it worked but basically paypal is a lot more lenient when putting a fake billing address for your credit card into their system.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks amigos - I have my US account set up and working now. 

Now I just have to get a Mexico one going... but I see that Mexico only has iPhone Apps, but no music / movies / tv / nada....


----------

